# AKC Eukanuba National



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone else go to the AKC Eukanuba National in Orlando this past weekend?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I was there Wednesday thru Saturday, but was at the meet the breed booth on Saturday so only saw the last bit of that day's NOI. Watched a lot of obedience Wed/Thurs/Fri. Fisher's daughter was HIT/HC on Friday. My favorite goldens were Fred Hulme's Cooper, Brittne Jensen's Jaeger and of course, Lacey  There was a woman there with a really snazzy border collie that I loved, she was at the NOI too but not sure of her name.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as border collies I really like Victory's boy Reign. I don't plan on ever being a BC person, but as far as they go he is one of my favorite.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish I knew who this person and their BC was. He was a really attractive dog, fast and very precise and stylish. She was a very polished handler, they made a great team. I didn't see her picture in the top 4 herding.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

K-9 design, I must have seen you in the booth on Saturday. Was one of the dogs yours? I just had to give them some loving!  I watched the obedience too, on Saturday and Sunday, but the only breeds I watched besides the Goldens, who were all around fantastic, of course, were an Irish Setter and a GSP.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! Yes we were there all day Saturday at the booth, Fisher was the larger/big boned medium gold dog with a red ribbon around his neck.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I was there too, my sister took breed with her Icelandic Sheepdog! We were ecstatic, he won over the #1 boy!! He also got his GCH but they did not offer a rosette for it, bummer! She didn't place in the Groups but it sure was fun! I stopped and saw the Golden booth, met a couple nice Goldens and a wet one! The drive home sucked but at least we made it before the snow storm!!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I met the famous Fisher then. What a tremendously handsome guy!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Hi! Yes we were there all day Saturday at the booth, Fisher was the larger/big boned medium gold dog with a red ribbon around his neck.


I had the small/ small boned red dog there at the booth with Fisher.
Jim


----------

